# What's in your Slick Stick?



## Extreme vft17 (Mar 29, 2007)

*good ?*

I bought one the other day, and thought it had a lubricant with it. would pam or some other veg spray work? good post


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I've heard of members using everything from Pam to Armor All... :lol: Same here.. have been using Woody's... works great, but.. I like the convenience of the slick stick.. so thought I'd get one.. now.. what to fill er with.. :noidea: :lol:

Thought there may be some shooters in here that have experimented and come up with some good options... :wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> I've heard of members using everything from Pam to Armor All... :lol: Same here.. have been using Woody's... works great, but.. I like the convenience of the slick stick.. so thought I'd get one.. now.. what to fill er with.. :noidea: :lol:
> 
> Thought there may be some shooters in here that have experimented and come up with some good options... :wink:


Sticky,
Slick 50 One Lube. I don't know if this stuff is still available, but it works great. I hate to tell you how long I've had the can in my basement.  I bought my Slick Stick from Mike Benton at Bay Country Archery at the very first shoot hosted by Southern Maryland Archers, probably @ 1995!!!


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

you probably won't believe me but:

astroglide

i am honestly NOT lying, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Nothing....this isn't 3D...I have never needed to lube arrows for field.....

and md I Slick50 isn't good for arrows...it is an penetrator:doh:

I would use Woodys or soap....


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Nothing....this isn't 3D...I have never needed to lube arrows for field.....
> 
> and md I Slick50 isn't good for arrows...it is an penetrator:doh:
> 
> I would use Woodys or soap....


I don't use it for pullin, but to keep the residue from buildin up on my shafts.. our practice and indoor butts are killers if you don't use something.. :wink: Heck.. my camo shafts would have looked like lincoln logs if I hadn't gotten some woody's from Hinkey at the hillbilly last year...


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Black Magic Tire Spray*

Works great as an arrow lube and does not attack the shafts. Fill you tube with it and you are good to go.
Jbird


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Jbird said:


> Works great as an arrow lube and does not attack the shafts. Fill you tube with it and you are good to go.
> Jbird


That sounds a heck of a lot better than astroglide... :chortle: :wink: :thumb:


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

*slick stick*

I use spray silicon in mine. I spray the silicon into an old margirine container and let it set overnight. That lets the carrier evaporate. Then pour 5 or 6 cc's into the slick stick. Whenever you don't get any on the arrow you need to refresh it. I shot a 3D course today and didn't have any problem pulling arrows. Just dip before each shot. In the summer you can get 3 or 4 shots between dips.
Good luck
Charlie


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> I don't use it for pullin, but to keep the residue from buildin up on my shafts.. our practice and indoor butts are killers if you don't use something.. :wink: Heck.. my camo shafts would have looked like lincoln logs if I hadn't gotten some woody's from Hinkey at the hillbilly last year...


Are you sure you are not getting your trip to the HillBilly mixed up with one of you trips to Tuscarora?

I have never had the bails at the HillBilly Dojo stick to a shaft.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

WV Has Been said:


> Are you sure you are not getting your trip to the HillBilly mixed up with one of you trips to Tuscarora?
> 
> I have never had the bails at the HillBilly Dojo stick to a shaft.


Could be.. it's kinda a blur... :lol: :wink:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

You've never shot camo coated shafts into those hay bails either. Trust me it was a trainwreck!!!

Use warming KY!!!!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Hinkelmonster said:


> You've never shot camo coated shafts into those hay bails either. Trust me it was a trainwreck!!!
> 
> Use warming KY!!!!


I learned my lesson.. :chortle: :doh: :wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> and md I Slick50 isn't good for arrows...it is an penetrator:doh:


Myself and a few others have used this stuff off and on for years...no problems. Slick 50 One Lube is what the shop owner used.


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

Get a can of spray silicone and spray 6" of the arrows a day before shoot. Works for weeks of heavy shooting.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

Woodys

Only 5 or 6 arrows needed 4 hands to pull today, but I was still scraping that dreaded celo-crud off with my truck keys. It doesn't seem to be a problem at all with aluminum arrows or bows shooting lighter weights. Next year I'm shooting NAV/FMJ's fer sure.....

Had a ball shooting today!  It was my first field shoot and my pins aren't exact yet, but I shot a 268 on a 15 target shoot. Challenging!


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Hinkelmonster said:


> You've never shot camo coated shafts into those hay bails either. Trust me it was a trainwreck!!!
> 
> Use warming KY!!!!


Spend 10 minutes cleaning them off.  A little lube goes a long way to a non interupted shooting session. :thumb: 
I use Woodys.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

If I used one I would prolly put wiskey in it.....to lube my shot instead of my arrow. :wink:


----------

